# Dressing a partial suit?



## TazTiger (Aug 18, 2013)

Just seeking some advice on dressing a partial suit.

Basically, I'm looking to eventually get a partial rather than a full but am concerned that it'll look weird when I dress it up because I have a fairly skinny frame. I don't want it to look like a great big head, huge paws and feet with a weedy little body between...granted, I am not _that _weedy, but I just don't want it to look weird.

What are the best types of clothes to dress a partial up in? Does anything go? I'd really want skinny jeans or shorts but I don't know what the legs would end up looking like.

Is there anything I shouldn't dress it in?

Thanks C:


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

I would suggest some clothes that aren't super baggy but aren't skin-tight. The pants could be baggy and touch the floor at the heel, leaving the toes to stick out and look cute.

Don't dress is super tight clothes because it's harder to pull off a realistic anthro look with it goes from human frame to BIG OL FLUFFY. However, you can wear stuff that is semi-tight.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 18, 2013)

With how you said you _didn't_ want it to turn out, I would suggest wearing something that isn't too tight.

It may be a good idea to try things on with the partial to see what works, or (and this might sound strange) any symbolism with the character, or colours that mean something with that character.

I have decided to (when she's done) dress my partial in a costume. My initial plan was a tunic, but since it's a partial I was concerned that human bits might be visible if running, etc., so I decided to go for a trouser leg design. So personally that's something I would avoid.

If any of that helps.


----------



## TazTiger (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, I was wondering about shorts and ditigrade-type legs since that would let the legs still look pretty full.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

TazTiger said:


> Thanks guys, I was wondering about shorts and ditigrade-type legs since that would let the legs still look pretty full.


Oh yes.
Whatever happens, DO NOT USE SHORTS WITH DIGITIGRADE LEGS.
It's one or the other.


----------



## TazTiger (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the tip there, I will avoid.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 19, 2013)

If you haven't got/made the partial yet, make sure your fursuit head isn't too large to begin with. Some people make these HUGE heads that might look big even on a fullsuit. Fullsuit heads are usually bigger than partial heads, to match the bigger, fluffier body. Try not to have overly big feet, either.

Like Legit said, wear slightly loose-fitting clothes, with room around the sleeves and pant legs. Please do NOT wear skinny jeans, it tends to make partials appear to have "Mickey Mouse feet," and looks silly.

Here's some pics that I thought were good (and not-so good) examples of partial outfits. Not trying to single anyone out here, just thought a visual might help.

Good:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs51/i/2009/335/b/f/T_Partial_Fursuit_Commission_by_kilcodo.jpg
T-shirts are usually good for partials, since their sleeves have room for fluffy fur.
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs23/f/2007/333/5/e/5e3f00c7388e7acc.jpg
Flared pants tend to look good with partials, IMO.

Not-so Good:
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6228/058je.jpg
The head seems a little too big for a partial. (Seems more fitting for a fullsuit.) The clothes don't have enough room for the fur on the arms and feet.
http://blondesearch.ru/img/74/74e/White_Tiger_Partial_Fursuit_SOLD_.jpg
The head here's a good size, but the feet are huge, and wearing skinny jeans only makes them look bigger.
http://th07.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE...fursuit_partial_by_aliethekitsune-d5hptwj.jpg
Think it's kind of obvious, but you shouldn't wear an outfit that leaves your arms/legs bare. Kind of ruins the "illusion."


----------



## septango (Aug 19, 2013)

Im working on a partial made of foam latex appliences and was wondering if you know of any cooling tips without taking your suit off (since it would take about 40 min to do so and get it back on) and figured this thread would be the best place to ask


EDIT-

its just arms, a normal fursuit head, and some upper chest btw


----------



## TazTiger (Aug 19, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> If you haven't got/made the partial yet, make sure your fursuit head isn't too large to begin with. Some people make these HUGE heads that might look big even on a fullsuit. Fullsuit heads are usually bigger than partial heads, to match the bigger, fluffier body. Try not to have overly big feet, either.
> 
> Like Legit said, wear slightly loose-fitting clothes, with room around the sleeves and pant legs. Please do NOT wear skinny jeans, it tends to make partials appear to have "Mickey Mouse feet," and looks silly.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, these are super helpful. I will try not to let my love for big feet get the better of me...


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

No worries! You can do big feet, just remember that baggy pants even them out and make you look more toony and adorable.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> No worries! You can do big feet, just remember that baggy pants even them out and make you look more toony and adorable.


This. Big feet look better with baggy/flared pants then with skinny jeans. Unless you're going for the Mickey Mouse look. ^^;

I didn't mean big feet were automatically bad, it all depends on the look you're going for. Flared or baggy pants make the transition from thin leg to large feet much less noticeable. (Also, having skinny jeans and huge feet sometimes make me wonder how the character would manage to get their foot through the pants legs! XD)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

^In a nutshell.

Another thing with partials: Make sure everything fits good. With a partial you're more likely to risk skin showing.


----------

